# ABA with a tdi vnt turbo, wastegate question



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

The TDI's the wastegate is controlled electronically. I am running this ABA on Digi 1 and need the wastegate to work mechanically.
Any pointers to help me get this thing dialed in?



_Modified by Scirocco_Clan_Man at 6:50 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: ABA with a tdi vnt turbo, wastegate question (Scirocco_Clan_Man)*

You need to run an external wastegate. MKIV TDI turbos don't have wastegates they have vanes that open and close to spool the turbo faster. Don't hook it up, it will run at full flow all the time and you can control the boost via the wastegate


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: ABA with a tdi vnt turbo, wastegate question (KubotaPowered)*

I know the concept behind it, but do I HAVE to run a wastegate or is it possible to use the factory "wastegate".... I don't know the actual term
If I can't make it work, I'll have to give up on the project for now, time and money are both running really short


_Modified by Scirocco_Clan_Man at 10:23 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I would try and run a wastegate, the vanes may seize up because they are made for diesel EGTs not a gasser


----------



## Mk2Noober (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: ABA with a tdi vnt turbo, wastegate question (Scirocco_Clan_Man)*

I've heard of people fabbing up something, but it seems like it's pretty tricky to get it to work properly..
http://www.tdiparts.com/catalo...d=530
There's a vane actuator for the VNT-15/VNT-17, however I have no idea what turbo you're running.
Project sounds cool though, are you going for a really quick spooling autocross set-up? That's what I'd like to do once I drop an ABA into my Jetta...


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: ABA with a tdi vnt turbo, wastegate question (Mk2Noober)*

yeah, I built a 92 jetta w/stg 3 g60, but some guy turned left in front of me and wiped me out. So this is the insurance replacement and I'd like to build another peppy little car that I can autocross and take to track days (2-3 days a year max) and drive it daily. 
This is just to get me by until I can build a 16VT. 
If any body is interested, you can check the link in my signature, its basically my vw history in the last 3 years


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: ABA with a tdi vnt turbo, wastegate question (Scirocco_Clan_Man)*

DO NOT use a VNT turbo on a gas engine. You will melt the veins. Diesel run significantly cooler.


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: ABA with a tdi vnt turbo, wastegate question (Dub Doctor)*

The season is almost over, so I think I'm going to put a stock manifold on downpipe on it. I'll get my turbo components together over the winter


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Its a common swap for gassers, it will be fine, you just need to rig up some sort of boost control


----------



## Mk2Noober (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

What kind of powerband and turbo lag would there be with, say, a VNT-17 or some other stock TDI turbo and manifold? I'd guess it'd spool extremely quickly but it'd choke the engine up top pretty bad... am I right on that? And a TDI manifold will bolt right up to an 8V head?


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mk2Noober)*

I ran one on a Corrado for 2 years the weak spot on these is the shaft if you get compressor surge from a failed or sticky bov the shaft will break.As far as adjusting boost you can loosen the 10mm jamb nut on the end of the shaft that runs through the actuator and turn the knurled portion of the shaft this will open and close the vanes in the turbo.I could hit 20psi by 2800rpm but the vanes being closed to make that boost the turbo would not flow air past 4500rpm.The best setting I found was around 7psi I could rev till redline.Being a 2.0 and not the 1.8pg low compression motor I was running you may have to dial it back even more.For a cheap turbo setup it worked I picked it up for $250 from a local yard.


----------



## Mk2Noober (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_I ran one on a Corrado for 2 years the weak spot on these is the shaft if you get compressor surge from a failed or sticky bov the shaft will break.As far as adjusting boost you can loosen the 10mm jamb nut on the end of the shaft that runs through the actuator and turn the knurled portion of the shaft this will open and close the vanes in the turbo.I could hit 20psi by 2800rpm but the vanes being closed to make that boost the turbo would not flow air past 4500rpm.The best setting I found was around 7psi I could rev till redline.Being a 2.0 and not the 1.8pg low compression motor I was running you may have to dial it back even more.For a cheap turbo setup it worked I picked it up for $250 from a local yard.
Cool, thanks! I've been searching around a bit today, seems like a fun, quick and dirty turbo setup... If you could rig up an actuator that has the vanes closed down low but then starts opening them slowly around 4000 or so, that'd be pretty awesome I think. Might be able to do that with an electronic servo and something that could read relative RPM - if you get what I'm saying. That would produce some crazy torque though!
And I'm thinking that that would severely overload stock ABA injectors, right? They're rated at 16.3 lbs/hour I believe - but 30# ones would probably be way overkill too


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mk2Noober)*

You would have to run some form of fuel enrichment and timing retard in boost.C2 would be the easy way.I had to go with a sns chip in the corrado with the turbo as the stock supercharger chip was running mad high egt's sns solved that.


----------



## Mk2Noober (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cant get a password)*

If I just ran 30# injectors on stock software, would it run like crap? I'd think it might run pretty much fine at the lower end, but it'd be way rich up at the top of the rev range... would an FMU be ideal for this?
But, even with C2 software, wouldn't that overflow the stock injectors, even at a crazy duty cycle?
Just wondering cause I'm an underpaid high school kid, and if I spent the money to go with C2 software and injectors, I think I'd just save up and run a T3, ATP Manifold, etc. and spend a bit more money to get a nice setup. 

_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_You would have to run some form of fuel enrichment and timing retard in boost.C2 would be the easy way.I had to go with a sns chip in the corrado with the turbo as the stock supercharger chip was running mad high egt's sns solved that.



_Modified by Mk2Noober at 4:23 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

FMU is a good solution for low boost, and dial back your base timming a few degrees on your dissy. Like that one guy said though, becareful with this turbo. Its very fragile.


----------

